# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  Chris Thile using BlueChips exclusively

## Skittle

Hey all......just talked with Matthew and said he got up with Chris Thile and the Punch Brothers last week when they came to Knoxville for a show. Matthew had let Chris try a few sizes and thicknesses and came to absolutely loving the TAD60....he will soon be on the BlueChip pick website with his own quote. Noam Pikelny is exclusively using the new JD Crowe Bluechip thumbpick and is loving it. Chris Eldridge is using the TAD60 on guitar and all the guys think these picks are absolutely incredible.........which they are!! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## mandolirius

> Hey all......just talked with Matthew and said he got up with Chris Thile and the Punch Brothers last week when they came to Knoxville for a show. Matthew had let Chris try a few sizes and thicknesses and came to absolutely loving the TAD60....he will soon be on the BlueChip pick website with his own quote. Noam Pikelny is exclusively using the new JD Crowe Bluechip thumbpick and is loving it. Chris Eldridge is using the TAD60 on guitar and all the guys think these picks are absolutely incredible.........which they are!!


About a month ago, I took a lesson with Andrew Collins (Foggy Hogtown Boys, Creaking Tree String Quartet). I showed him my Blue Chip and he used it for a bit. Last night he was in town with the Foggies and had a Blue Chip. He says it's now the only pick he uses. Score another one for B.C. (the pick-makers, not the province)   :Smile:

----------


## Miked

Oh no, not another BlueChip Pick thread!

Just kidding. :Wink: 

That's great.  I'm glad for Matthew and hope his business continues to do well.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Cool. I always thought the Wegen TF-140 sounded too bright and tinny. The pointed Blue Chip sounds much better, IMO.

----------


## Joe Parker

With Thile on board can a $1000.00 pick with a 2 year wait be far behind? 

JPP

btw,I use the BC,too.Can't wait to cash in on the resale market when the price goes thru the roof!

----------


## mandroid

:Sleepy:

----------


## Tim2723

###### ## # ######!  So a famous player endorses it? What does it matter?  If you like them, play them.  If you don't, save your bleedin' money.  I for one won't sound like Thile no matter what bit of plastic is in my hand.  And I really don't care anyway.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

> ###### ## # ######.  So a famous player endorses it? What does it matter?  If you like them, play them.  If you don't, save your bleedin' money.  I for one won't sound like Thile no matter what bit of plastic is in my hand.  And I really don't care anyway.


What's the point of buying a pick anyways? We're all going to die eventually.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Also, I hate puppies and rainbows.

----------


## man dough nollij

> Also, I hate puppies and rainbows.


Music is overrated, too.  :Frown:

----------


## Tim2723

Ba-dum-bum! 

Glad you got it fellas.

But seriously, I've seen the error of my ways.  May the glory of the BlueChip improve your playing all the days of your life, and may you dwell in the shadow of Thile forever.

Your affectionate, daisy-picking love bunny,

Tim

----------


## Mike Bunting

I wish everyone would slavishly follow Thile in his use of the metronome.

----------


## gregjones

I bought a Punch Bros CD based on artist reputation. :Crying: 


I hope all those Blue Chips help.

----------


## Patrick Gunning

> I wish everyone would slavishly follow Thile in his use of the metronome.


Preach it, brother!




> I bought a Punch Bros CD based on artist reputation.
> 
> 
> I hope all those Blue Chips help.


All the way through the Blind Leaving the Blind and nothing to enjoy?  You need a couple more listens...

----------


## gregjones

> All the way through the Blind Leaving the Blind and nothing to enjoy?  You need a couple more listens...


Can't.  It's in the Missouri River on the eastbound side of I90 at the Chamberlain, SD bridge.  

I think Jorma Kaukonen's "Stars In My Crown" is in the westbound side.

I'm looking for somewhere to leave John McEuen's "Acoustic Traveller".  I'm thinking the Snake River on I84 at the Idaho/Oregon line.

----------


## Patrick Gunning

While normally I would bemoan the destruction of music I consider good, that's just awesome...

LOL...

----------


## Chris Biorkman

> Can't.  It's in the Missouri River on the eastbound side of I90 at the Chamberlain, SD bridge.  
> 
> I think Jorma Kaukonen's "Stars In My Crown" is in the westbound side.
> 
> I'm looking for somewhere to leave John McEuen's "Acoustic Traveller".  I'm thinking the Snake River on I84 at the Idaho/Oregon line.


Haha. I remember doing that one time back when I was a freshman in college, much to the dismay of my friend who was enjoying the cd in the passenger seat. I think it was Alanis Morrisette, but I may be wrong.

----------


## man dough nollij

Yep, Alanis would make a fine little Frisbee... :Whistling:

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I thought that i was the ONLY one that ditched c****y CD's (c****y to me,that is) - nice to know i'm not alone. I don't usually junk 'em,i give them to folk i don't like, (only joking - really !),
                                                                                                                   Saska :Laughing:

----------


## Chris Keth

> Yep, Alanis would make a fine little Frisbee...


Yup. I bet the CD would fly OK, too.

----------


## Youda

> I wish everyone would slavishly follow Thile in his use of the metronome.


Love it!  Now, you all are just going to have to forgive me...but, I can't resist:  do you know what kind of shoes Thile wears?  Better go git 'sum!
 :Disbelief:

----------


## Tobin

Y'all are too funny!  :Laughing: 

In all seriousness, though, there's something to be said for product endorsements from professionals.  Even if you don't like Thile's musical style (and hey, that's cool if you don't), you gotta admit the dude can wail on the mandolin like nobody's business.  If he chooses a product like a certain pick or certain strings because he thinks it gives him better sound and playability, I think it says a lot.  He's not just full of fluff.  He knows what he's talking about.

And for folks like me who will never be half the player he is, I think it's a good thing to know what the pros recommend and what they use themselves.  It's no different than a dentist recommending a certain brand of toothbrush and saying that's what he uses.  

That's obviously different from what shoes he wears, which has nothing to do with how well his mandolin plays or sounds.  I know what you're saying; some people will buy a certain product just to be "cool" like their musical icon.  And that's silly.  But when it comes to performance products, I don't see why there's so much sarcasm.  

Heck, I bought a Wegen pick a while back based on the fact that Thile recommended it.  And it did work out for me better than what I was using.  His endorsement helped my playing, and that's a good thing.  I later upgraded to a Blue Chip (it's good to know I was ahead of Thile on that one!  :Grin:  ), and now it's nice to see that he likes it as well.  I'm under no illusion that it will make me an instant Thilesque player, but hey, some of us need all the help we can get in our playing!  So I for one am not ashamed to take his recommendations.  If you guys think you can play better than him, then prove it to the rest of us and we'll be happy to give your recommendations a shot too!  :Smile: 

I would think it's dumb to use a product JUST because a pro uses it.  But listening to pro recommendations/endorsements as an avenue to trying new products to see if they work better than what one currently uses is a useful tool.

----------


## chip

I wouldn't wear Hanes just because Michael Jordan endorses them, so why the Thile endorsement matters is beyond my thinking. These guys get paid, get free merchandise for these types of endorsements. That's why Gibson, Collings, etc. give free instruments to the high profile pro's so us in the trenches follow like lemmings. It would be a different if the high profile pro's actually went and bought something because they actually liked it and used it. IMO :Cool:

----------


## G. Fisher

Remember when Thile was playing Flat-top strings for awhile? 

I got sucked in on that one. 

Tried a friends Blue Chip. I don't get it.

----------


## Tobin

> It would be a different if the high profile pro's actually went and bought something because they actually liked it and used it.


But if Thile is using BC picks before offering his endorsement, doesn't that fit your criteria?  I don't see why it matters if he paid for it or was given it for free.  If he likes the darn thing and plays with it and considers it superior, what's the difference?

----------


## mandolooter

> I'm looking for somewhere to leave John McEuen's "Acoustic Traveller". I'm thinking the Snake River on I84 at the Idaho/Oregon line.


hahaha...good spot...the catfish are hungry!

Speaking of Blue chip picks, Im sending this guy one to see what he thinks...

If he likes it Im in there!!! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## chip

According to the first post on this thread, "he got up with Chris Thile and the Punch Brothers last week when they came to Knoxville for a show. Matthew had let Chris try a few sizes and thicknesses and came to absolutely loving the TAD60." So IMO, he wasn't playing with them in the first place and now is on the website as an endorser. I doubt if he's endorsing these with philanthropy in mind... :Cool:

----------


## chasray

I'm endorsing CowChips...
  b/c right now I'm playing like ####

----------


## chasray

I didn't know the word I used would be censored. It's wasn't the word you first think of...maybe the 2nd, though

----------


## Ken Sager

I probably wouldn't have bought a pair of TDR60s had I seen this post first. If Thile endorses them they must be bogus. On the other hand, they're crisp, fat, rich sounding. They're also slick on the strings but sticky on the fingers. I A/B tested it against shell and Tortis and prefer the Blue Chip. I must be a sucker. A happy sucker.

Love to all,
Ken

----------


## Chris Biorkman

> According to the first post on this thread, "he got up with Chris Thile and the Punch Brothers last week when they came to Knoxville for a show. Matthew had let Chris try a few sizes and thicknesses and came to absolutely loving the TAD60." So IMO, he wasn't playing with them in the first place and now is on the website as an endorser. I doubt if he's endorsing these with philanthropy in mind...


I'm sure there's big money in the boutique pick endorsement business.  :Wink:

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

I like the Jazzmando's and the new Dawgs. I think Dawg endorses his, so I don't have to. I will endorse the Jazzmando's though! They send you a keychain and some stickers when you order from them! How can you beat that?

----------


## rmartinez

Another interesting BC thread.  I recently dumped my bag of picks (I'm not the only one with one am I?) and tried the usual suspects.  Interestingly enough I ended up narrowing it down to a  Wegen 140, BC TAD 50, and a good ol' Fender extra heavy teardrop.  I'll admit though that I can be a sucker for endorsements.  Mike Marshall's might have weighed more heavily for me though, despite the fact that I enjoy Chris Thile.

----------


## Paul Kotapish

While I absolutely agree that purchasing a new pick (at any price point) is not going to revolutionize anyone's playing overnight, I think it's extremely useful for aspiring players to know what kind of gear their musical heros are using to produce the sounds that inspire so much adulation. 

By way of personal experience, it was a major revelation to me back in the '70s to discover that the mandolin players I admired most were all playing with heavy picks--often the rounded shoulders of heavy picks. I came out of a rock 'n' roll background where light or medium picks were the norm in my scene, and I was getting nowhere in terms of producing the kind of round tones I was looking for on the mandolin with my pointy Fender mediums. 

And several times over the years I've gotten a boost in my playing by trying the pick--or strings, setup, technique, etc.--advocated by someone whose playing I admired. The right pick can, in fact, make a tremendous difference.

Great players with high exposure are always going to get lots of endorsement offers and free stuff tossed at them. That might inspire a healthy dose of skepticism, but it's no reason to dismiss the value of the actual gear that the pro does, in fact, use to make music. And although it may be true that most great players can make great music with the humblest of tools, most of the greats are pretty obsessive about finding the best tools for the job.

----------


## Patrick Gunning

> Do you know what kind of shoes Thile wears?  Better go git 'sum!


Believe it or not (and this is going to reveal my level of Chris Thile geek knowledge), during the heydey of Nickel Creek he actually had a shoe endorsement deal from Simple Shoes.  

*wanders off alone to lament a tragically misspent youth*

EDIT:  Also, I played for a bit with my buddy Sean Robinson's TD60 Bluechip and it was fantastic.  However, my pick, capo, and anything-less-than-instrument-sized musical item losing habit will not let me financially support a Blue Chip habit...  For my $$$ the Wegen TF140 is _almost_ as good, and at a price I can afford to lose with reasonable frequency.

----------


## kelvin

Hi all,
I purchased a blue chip pick after hearing about them from Wayne Benson. But let me start by saying the I have only been playing for two years and according to my wife "I am ate up" with the mandolin and I play and practice very day for up to two hours.

I am not the type of person to just run out and buy something for the sake of buying it but I am constantly on the prowl for things that make my playing easier or sound better.  Once I find something like that I have no problem justifying the purchase.  My motto has always been "hey I don't want to think that my equipment is holding me back".  

As soon as I realized that I was really going to stick with the mandolin I purchased a decent mandolin a gibson f5g.  Once I was profiecient enough on it the I could actually distinguish tone I started experimenting with strings and that opened up a whole new world.  Then I started experimenting with picks another new world of tone opened up.

I have tried just about every pick out there including tortoise and my conclusion is that you can find a pick that will give you similar tone in a wide range of prices i.e. a golden gate and a Red bear kind of have the same type of tone to me anyway. One you can pruchase for a couple of bucks they other is 25.00 or so.  So tone can not be the only deciding factor in the pick.  

Speed wise I would say that picks with a "speed bevel" have an advantage over picks that do not have one But again you can find picks with speed bevels in a variety of different prices.

So to me what it comes down to is how does the pick feel in my hand.  In my opinion and it is just that is the Blue Chip feels the best in my fingers of any pick I have tried, plus I give it an advantage in that  I do not notice "pick click" with it.

Since switching to the Blue Chip I have noticed a definite improvement on tone and speed.  Is it the only pick I will ever use?  I doubt it like I said I am always open to new things that will help me, but for know I have found the pick for me and it is a Blue Chip TPR 50, but I did modify one of the tips by rounding it off just a bit to give me a slightly darker tone when I needed it.

Kelvin

----------


## Mike Bunting

I don't think that the OP was discussing the merits of the BC, I think he's getting flack because of the aura of idolatry involved. Thile's a great picker as are any others mentioned and while I might take note of what equipment they might be using, I certainly wouldn't go ga-ga over it.

----------


## Andy Miller

> By way of personal experience, it was a major revelation to me back in the '70s to discover that the mandolin players I admired most were all playing with heavy picks--often the rounded shoulders of heavy picks. I came out of a rock 'n' roll background where light or medium picks were the norm in my scene, and I was getting nowhere in terms of producing the kind of round tones I was looking for on the mandolin with my pointy Fender mediums.


I had a similar experience and have to agree - I got a lot more mileage out of "you should try a heavier pick" than I have out of "you should try a Brand X pick."  Having said that, I love buying tools. . . so I'll get around to trying out a BC eventually!

----------


## mandolirius

I feel more comfortable on stage with a BC, and you can't  put a price on that. But if I could, it would definitely be more than $35.

----------


## Youda

> I don't think that the OP was discussing the merits of the BC, I think he's getting flack because of the aura of idolatry involved. Thile's a great picker as are any others mentioned and while I might take note of what equipment they might be using, I certainly wouldn't go ga-ga over it.


If someone uses a pick or a particular instrument because THEY like it, then that's great.  But, to do something because someone else (anyone else) does it sounds a little lame to me.

Every great artist, from mandolin players to painters, broke some or all of the "rules."  They were individualists, and were great because they did NOT do what everyone else was doing.  Consider Monroe, for example.  It is the artistic creativity, the self expression that gives good music, NOT because you can duplicate the sound or technique of someone else, no matter how famous or accomplished they may be.  If I can duplicate the Mona Lisa, that doesn't make me an artist.  If you use Thile's pick of the month, it won't necessarily improve your sound, your tone, or your artistry.  If you use a BC and you really like it, then go buy one, and enjoy it.  But, don't run out and buy one just because Thile got one for free and used it.  IMHO.

----------


## JeffD

I am glad Chris Thile decided to go with my pick of choice.

----------


## chip

> If you use a BC and you really like it, then go buy one, and enjoy it.  But, don't run out and buy one just because Thile got one for free and used it.  IMHO.


Amen :Whistling:

----------


## jefflester

> Believe it or not (and this is going to reveal my level of Chris Thile geek knowledge), during the heydey of Nickel Creek he actually had a shoe endorsement deal from Simple Shoes.  
> 
> *wanders off alone to lament a tragically misspent youth*


Dang, I was going to post that he wore Simple Shoes, but I didn't know that he actually endorsed them at one time. Ya got me beat there.

----------


## Miked

> If someone uses a pick or a particular instrument because THEY like it, then that's great.  But, to do something because someone else (anyone else) does it sounds a little lame to me.


I'm a big lamester; I got a BC pick because of Rhonda Vincent! :Wink: 

Seriously, what sparked my interest were the number of folks in the BC mega-thread that were totally sold.  I ended up buying one on their endorsements.

----------


## Albert Whiting

I personally think that if you want to get a bluechip because Chris uses it, then by all means get one. The most important part to all this is the fact that you are happy with what you're playing and if it inspires you to play then please do whatever is necessary. I have been a huge critic of these bluechip threads and have been annoyed by them to put it mildly but I will say Matthew is one of the best marketers I have seen and I want to say congratulations in the business you're building.

----------


## gregjones

> Seriously, what sparked my interest were the number of folks in the BC mega-thread that were totally sold.  I ended up buying one on their endorsements.


Bad News:  Me, too.

Good News:  From that experience, I saved $300 by not buying a Tonerite.

----------


## Rob Powell

Wow...Chris Thile and BlueChip picks in the same thread.  This one is destined to be 10 pager  :Wink:

----------


## G. Fisher

> Wow...Chris Thile and BlueChip picks in the same thread.  This one is destined to be 10 pager


Let's try to push it to a 20 pager and add these hot buttons. 

Why do mandolins cost so much?

A or F model?

Loar tone.

 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Grin:

----------


## jasona

What is Rickey Skaggs playing these days?

----------


## G. Fisher

> What is Rickey Skaggs playing these days?




Mandolin silly. :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Pete Martin

I remember a Mark O'Connor fiddle workshop many years back where someone seriously asked him what kind of rosin he used.   :Disbelief: 

Just like the Mars Blackman - Nike - Michael Jordan commercials, "It's gotta be the SHOES!!!"   :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Paul Kotapish

> I remember a Mark O'Connor fiddle workshop many years back where someone seriously asked him what kind of rosin he used.


People will grasp at anything they think might give them a magic key to the land of better playing. But, to be fair, why not ask? If someone has already done the reseach, why not start there? Maybe it won't make a lick of difference, but what does it hurt to know?

And some fiddlers claim that the choice of rosin--and how it is applied--makes a difference. 

Byron Berline once spent ten minutes of a fiddle workshop talking about how to apply rosin to the bow so as to conserve the rosin cake--until someone grumbled that the cost of the workshop was enough to buy a lifetime supply of the best rosin. That's when he started talking about double stops.

----------


## Youda

...because they aren't looking for magic keys to play better.  If they were, they'd be practicing 8 hours/day, or using a metronome, or all the other things Thile does to be the kind of player that he is.  Instead of trying to play better, they are just looking for status symbols.

----------


## mandolirius

> ...because they aren't looking for magic keys to play better.  If they were, they'd be practicing 8 hours/day, or using a metronome, or all the other things Thile does to be the kind of player that he is.  Instead of trying to play better, they are just looking for status symbols.


I think that's a bit of a leap. But even if it's true, what does it matter?

----------


## Youda

OK.  Why don't we have a thread about what kind of picks Caterina L. uses?  Or how about Erhard Fietz?  Or even Marshall?  

It doesn't "matter."  It's just a discussion.

----------


## sgarrity

> OK.  Why don't we have a thread about what kind of picks Caterina L. uses?  Or how about Erhard Fietz?  Or even Marshall?  
> 
> It doesn't "matter."  It's just a discussion.


Because the vast majority of mando nuts probably don't even know who they are.  I only know two out of the three, and those two are exceptionally talented musicians.  Whether they like his playing or not, virtually everyone with a mandolin knows who Chris Thile is.  Michale Jordan has sold Nike a lot of shoes, and Thile may very well help BC sell a few more picks.  More power to 'em!

----------


## Albert Whiting

On thing that is important about Thile using one is the fact that the guy is the equivalent of a mandolin rock star and arguably one of the greatest if not the greatest mandolin player that has lived so far. Thile has changed the way the mandolin is played and has inspired so many young kids to start playing mandolin among other instruments. Think about how many mandolins Lynn Dudenbostel has sold due to Chris' name. Chris playing his mandolins is a huge reason that used ones can fetch $30,000.00. So the point to this is that Chris' name is a big deal and I think if I made picks, mandolins, or straps, Chris would be the biggest endorsement a person could have. So congrats Matthew for your success.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

> ...because they aren't looking for magic keys to play better.  If they were, they'd be practicing 8 hours/day, or using a metronome, or all the other things Thile does to be the kind of player that he is.  Instead of trying to play better, they are just looking for status symbols.


A Blue Chip pick isn't exactly the mandolin equivalent of an Escalade on 20"s.

----------


## man dough nollij

To me, it's not about the name or the fame. 

It's the fact that the dude plays more than anybody I know of. I'm sure he practices more than I work, which has (with the addition of superhuman talent) made him one of the top three mandolin players alive. 

He is in a position to be very discerning about the stuff he uses. If a pick is noticeably better, he's obviously going to go with it. I seriously doubt that it has anything to do with an endorsement. Do you really think that Matthew has enough bucks to bribe a top player to use a pick he doesn't like? That's silly. 

I have Mike Marshall's "fundamentals" video where he shows that he uses a ToneGard and TS pick. I didn't get a TG because Mike has one, but because a lot of experienced folks on the Cafe have raved about theirs. I'm a die-hard TG fan now, and I really can tell the difference. Same thing with the BC. They're awesome. I could care less if Chris likes 'em, but I'm not at all surprised. They rock. 

 :Popcorn:

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Blue Chip pick isn't exactly the mandolin equivalent of an Escalade on 20"s.


What's an Escalade?

----------


## man dough nollij

> What's an Escalade?

----------


## Mike Bunting

That's a status symbol?!!? Only in America.

----------


## Jim Roberts

Status symbol in America?  Not where I live.  Probably made in Canada, Mike, as was my Chevy.

I think Mike Marshall plays with the Blue Chip picks now, too, and I am told that one of the finest builders of our beloved instrument is going to do an article in an upcoming issue of Bluegrass Unlimited on the BC pick and the maker of the pick.

----------


## JEStanek

> OK.  Why don't we have a thread about what kind of picks Caterina L. uses?  Or how about Erhard Fietz?  Or even Marshall?  
> 
> It doesn't "matter."  It's just a discussion.


Caterina's plectrums are cheap.  Just go to the beach and get a seagull feather and trim your bevel.  Don't take my word for it.  See Mando Magnificat Part 1.

I think armed with a similar plectrum I would sound more like a seagull squawking than Caterina!  :Laughing: 

Jamie

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Status symbol in America? Not where I live. Probably made in Canada, Mike, as was my Chevy.


When I say America I mean the continent. Not knocking the U'S, one of my favorite places id Austin and I'll be back in Owensboro in September. Not so sure anymore about made in Canada these days, GM has closed a few big plants.

----------


## Jim Roberts

Mike...you sure have your share of great mandolin builders in Canada...Heiden, Weins, Baird, etc.  Maybe they can start building Blue Chip picks in the closed GM plants up there, too!

----------


## mandolirius

> OK.  Why don't we have a thread about what kind of picks Caterina L. uses?  Or how about Erhard Fietz?  Or even Marshall?



Probably because they aren't using new products that have just come on the market. I mean, regardless of who endorses them these threads are about the product, first and foremost.

I was an initial skeptic but was impressed not by the growing list of big-name endorsements but by the number of converts that were being made right here on this website, average joes and janes.

But the pick still had to win me over and when my curiousity finally got the better of me, the Blue Chip proved its worth.

----------


## JEStanek

I have recently been signed a lucrative deal to endorse the *Crimson Celluloid Crisp Pick*.  This is an economy model that even the budget conscious mandolin proletariat can afford.  It gives my mandolins that patent pending crisp tone that typically was only reserved for Balalaikas.  Sadly, these are imported but they still sound good on my mandolins, even the imported ones... which is almost all of them.

What was most striking about these *Crimson Celluloid Crisp Pick* is how even the sound they produce can be.  Not just across the strings on my mandolin, but *everyone* who tried the *Crimson Celluloid Crisp Pick* sounded exactly the *same as me*.  That was a cool effect.  So, if _you_ want to sound just like _me_ please see my ad on Jamieslist.com.

NFI.

Jamie

----------


## JEStanek

OK.  That was clearly in jest.  I've not tried the Blue Chip Pick.  I felt guilty buying a couple of Wegens.  Turns out those didn't agree with my mandolin/string pairings.  I like the Pro Plecs the best.  Somehow I don't think Chris's bottom line is going to be significantly enhanced by his deal.  If he helps BC sell some, that's cool too.

Jamie

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Wow, Jamie. Senator McCarthy would roll over in his grave if he saw that one.

----------


## man dough nollij

I have just one thing to say about Jamie's new picks: BORSCHT!!

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Mike...you sure have your share of great mandolin builders in Canada...Heiden, Weins, Baird, etc.  Maybe they can start building Blue Chip picks in the closed GM plants up there, too!


And don't forget Larry Muth in Regina.
And actually in my first post I should have said "Only in Alberta", status symbols are pretty big up here where everybody gets rich from oil.

----------


## mandolirius

> And don't forget Larry Muth in Regina.
> And actually in my first post I should have said "Only in Alberta", status symbols are pretty big up here where everybody gets rich from oil.


Also Peter Sawchyn. I've played several, all great. I think that's what Jesse Zubot uses and he has a great sound.

----------


## man dough nollij

What's Brian Dean? Chopped liver??!

----------


## Mike Bunting

And Olla Neilsen near Red Deer.
Why, we must have more great bulders per capita than anywhere in the world!
And who needs Blue Chip, we've got Buffalo Chips and not to mention flatpicks from Elk hoof and moose horn. Hell yes!

----------


## Mike Bromley

My blue chip will arrive at about the same time as my Cafe ball cap.  Then it's off to Kurdistan to enjoy a beater mando for a month.

----------


## mandolirius

> What's Brian Dean? Chopped liver??!


Not at all. Now that he's no longer in Quebec, I guess we can start counting him again   :Laughing:

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

> And don't forget Larry Muth in Regina.
> And actually in my first post I should have said "Only in Alberta", status symbols are pretty big up here where everybody gets rich from oil.


True about Albertans. Although that Escalade should have a diesel and duallys. I'm living out in Viking, AB now but was in Camrose the last couple years. I was buying mando strings at the MCC in Camrose and the guy working there asked me to play for his bluegrass/old time band. I never called him back, but the grass seems blue up here. Maybe cuz of the cold. 

Back to the BC picks. I got one in January, a TAD-1R and although I'm no mando virtuoso yet, it does made the mando sound "richer" and "fuller". I used the BC while doing some hard strumming on a 12 string guitar a couple weeks ago for a funeral and it developed a lot of scuffs and scratches on the edge. Guess I won't use it for that anymore.

----------


## Youda

My point in mentioning other players is that if the goal is play better, then it would seem that other accomplished players' equipment is just as valid as what Thile uses.

Believe or not, even when playing devil's advocate, I do understand where everyone else is coming from about Thile.  If Caterina Lichtenburg, or Katsia Prakopchyk (winner of the 2007 European Mandolin Award) used Blue Chips, I would order a few without question...because I respect these players so much.  BTW: I would have to dispute Thile's status of top 3 in the world, though!  You'll have to just tolerate my classical mandolin viewpoint, though.   :Smile: 

Just FYI (if you care):  Erhard Fietz was an accomplished German luthier and mandolin player, teacher, and promoted the mandolin extensively in Europe during the last 2 decades...many classical recordings are done by him.

----------


## woodwizard

To me it's not ever a surprize to hear of a pro playing with a BlueChip pick. It makes sense to me. I just figure they finally got around to trying one of em. When you do try one 9 out of 10 will become a BC picker. IMHO

----------


## Aaron Woods

I wish everyone would slavishly follow Thile in his use of the metronome.
__________________
Mike,
Edmonton, Ab.

what metronome does Thile use?  I'm sure that is the reason he plays so fast... a better metronome!

 :Disbelief: 

aw
albertaboyfromcowtownnowinlotusland

----------


## gregjones

> what metronome does Thile use?  I'm sure that is the reason he plays so fast... a better metronome!


That might be the ticket.  Perhaps I need to graduate to a 'nome.

Right now I'm using a calendar.

----------


## CES

Hey, Greg--

Next time, instead of chucking those cd's into the river (which I agree was a pretty awesome post) try throwing them frisbee style into a brick/concrete wall...the things explode like crazy if you hit em just right...of course, then you've got a mess to pick up, but it's still worth it to do it a couple times   :Laughing: ...


 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## gregjones

I'll give that a try. :Grin: 

I still have Acoustic Traveller.  I got over the Snake River and saw that there are several islands in the westbound side.  I'm not good enough to miss an island-----it's hard enough to get the timing right so you don't miss the whole river in the first place.  

The bridge at IA/NE 2 over the Missouri at Nebraska City was perfect, but the CD was in the sleeper and I've already thrown enough trash into the Missouri.  Don't want to gag a paddlefish.


I need a new river.

----------


## goconnorr304

> To me it's not ever a surprize to hear of a pro playing with a BlueChip pick. It makes sense to me. I just figure they finally got around to trying one of em. When you do try one 9 out of 10 will become a BC picker. IMHO


I guess when I start consistently making more than $35 per gig, I'll feel I can consider spending that much for a pick. As Benjamin Franklin wrote centuries ago in Poor Richard's Almanac, "Never spend more for a pick than you earn in a night playing your mando in a pub"...or something like that...I may be misquoting it slightly. For now, it's the $2 Golden Gate for me.

Thanks to all for this highly entertaining thread. (I wonder if Chris Thile would sell me his metronome...)

George
Boston, MA

----------


## Youda

> Thanks to all for this highly entertaining thread. (I wonder if Chris Thile would sell me his metronome...)
> 
> George
> Boston, MA


Or  his shoes.   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## woodwizard

> Or  his shoes.


or his old Wegen picks?

----------


## acousticphd

What makes me smile is the word/claim "exclusively".  I always look forward to reading and hearing about gear what various musicians use and play.  From this, I come to the conclusion that most pros try out, use, and play lots of different types and brands of instruments and accessories (just like us).

----------


## woodwizard

> What makes me smile is the word/claim "exclusively".  I always look forward to reading and hearing about gear what various musicians use and play.  From this, I come to the conclusion that most pros try out, use, and play lots of different types and brands of instruments and accessories (just like us).


That is so true

----------


## 300win

I don't know about Thile or anyone else, but all I can say is the BlueChip is far and above the best pick I've ever had in my hand in 44+ years. I have a 50 for my mandolin and a 40 for my guitar. The differance in the tone, ease of playing, good grip, speed, everything that makes a pick great, they have it. I have tried probably every pick made in the past years, including tortise, I even had a pick made of polished stone that some hippy give me long ago, not knocking hippies understand, I was one myself one time. None of the picks I've owned or tried even comes close to the BlueChip. I've had the one for my mandolin over a year , and it still looks like it did the day I got it, with a average of 2 hours picking time everyday. Some have discussed the high price, but lets be reasonable, if there were strings you could buy that cost $38 and lasted over a year with no loss of tone, wouldn't you get them?, I know I would, or any other $38 item that made my mandolin sound better and play easier.

----------


## Albert Whiting

I was going to order a TAD 60 but then I noticed the total. There was another charge of 3.00 shipping and sales tax that was 3.41. The total came to $41.41. I personally think that if youre charging 35.00 for a pick the least you could do is put it in an envelope and mail it for about .70.  :Mad:

----------


## Skittle

Albert, According to what Matthew said, it costs him $1.40 e-commerce transaction (paypa, visa, mastercard) plus a padded (bubblewrap)envelope that costs .75cents and then the shipping of .83 cents, that comes to $2.98 and then him haveing to drive to the post office to mail it. This is not a huge production outfit. He also pointed out that in his small shop he has a 80K milling machine, a 55K C&C lathe and these picks are hand made (polished and beveled by hand). So.....he is not making a killing on these picks......any way you look at it.

----------


## Albert Whiting

I know enough about business to know that if you have an $80k machine and a $55k machine to cut picks, then you must be selling enough to justify having that machine. There is no way I would buy that $80k machine and another $55k machine if I didnt think I could sell enough picks to pay for it. These picks may be worth every penny but I was just venting my frustration with finally getting over the 35.00 price tag in a moment of weakness and then there be almost 7.00 in charges added to that.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

For me, you could add twenty dollars and it would still be worth it.

----------


## mandolirius

> I know enough about business to know that if you have an $80k machine and a $55k machine to cut picks, then you must be selling enough to justify having that machine. There is no way I would buy that $80k machine and another $55k machine if I didnt think I could sell enough picks to pay for it. These picks may be worth every penny but I was just venting my frustration with finally getting over the 35.00 price tag in a moment of weakness and then there be almost 7.00 in charges added to that.


This is a machine shop that was already operating a business. The equipment wasn't purchased just to make picks. I think they are a sideline.

----------


## Skittle

> This is a machine shop that was already operating a business. The equipment wasn't purchased just to make picks. I think they are a sideline.


You are correct

----------


## Mike Bunting

> I know enough about business to know that if you have an $80k machine and a $55k machine to cut picks, then you must be selling enough to justify having that machine. There is no way I would buy that $80k machine and another $55k machine if I didnt think I could sell enough picks to pay for it. These picks may be worth every penny but I was just venting my frustration with finally getting over the 35.00 price tag in a moment of weakness and then there be almost 7.00 in charges added to that.


Fortunately, I bought mine when the Canadian $ was about at par with the US $, now it's worth .80$US. Re: the machine cost, that was all discussed long ago, take an hour or so and read the posts in the early discussions.  :Smile:

----------


## Albert Whiting

I have read the previous posts about the blue chip picks in the 400 or so threads that have popped up (obvious exaggeration). My issue was not so much the pick cost of 35.00 but the fact that Tn is charging me sales tax at 3.41 and then shipping is 3.00 ON TOP of the price of the pick. Then it came up how the maker uses 80k machine this and 55k machine that to make the picks even though the machines are actually for another business. So back to my original thought........I wish he would just throw one in an envelope and put a stamp on it and mail it. Of course by me paying TN sales tax it helps me keep my job. Go figure....it is a love hate realtionship.  :Grin:

----------


## Mike Bromley

I just got mine in the mail today  Two points and a round corner.  So far, I like it.  Goes with the MC ball cap(s) which also arrived today.  I'm accessorized now, look out!

----------


## Mike Bunting

Oh. I obviously don't have the Tenn. sales tax, but I don't remember any S&H, just getting some picks in the mail. I got mine early on, maybe as business grew, the S&H costs rose.

----------


## mandolirius

Charging sales tax isn't something the seller has any control over and three bucks shipping is cheap. Shipping to Canada is often three or four times that, even for small items. I just ordered a small item yesterday and paid twelve bucks shipping. Plus the exchange, customs duties. If you use a courier, then there are  customs brokers fees as well. When you figure all that in, it's easy for a $35 item to come in at sixty bucks or so.

----------


## f5loar

My only beef about Thile using BC now is why did he take so long to find one?  His life could have been changed last year when mine was.

----------


## 300win

I live in North Carolina, and just ordered my BluChip for my guitar 3-4 weeks ago. Total cost for me was $38. Guess it's went up since then. But I'd pay much more for this quality of pick.

----------


## Tobin

My total for one picked, shipped, to Texas, was $38.  I think that's pretty reasonable.

It's easy to complain about a $35 pick when others cost only 50 cents or a couple of bucks.  But honestly, in terms of _real value_, I consider the BC picks worth it.  I'm thinking of ordering a couple more for spares and variety in thickness.  At this point, I can't go back to other picks.  I'm spoiled.

Maybe they could laser-etch Chris Thile's signature on the picks and charge another $20?  :Grin:

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Well, I never thought it would happen, but I just sent off my order for a BC.  And, it had nothing whatsoever to do with Chris T.  I find myself changing picks all the time.  They get rough edges, slip in my fingers, feel too "something (not right)."  But, finally, it was you members who convinced me to give one a try.  Greatest bunch of experts on the planet, IMO.  :Smile:

----------


## Bob Andress

> For me, you could add twenty dollars and it would still be worth it.



I wish people would stop saying this. (even though I agree)
Right now Matthew might be thinking "hmmm $50?"

----------


## 45ACP-GDLF5

I've been using BC picks for over a year now.  I now own 4 of 'em and I was using them long before that Thile boy!   :Smile:

----------


## 300win

Mike B I bet that you will not be disappointed. I am a simple kind of guy, and don't crow much about anything, but the things I do crow about are outstanding. The BlueChip has given me in my old slow age, a distinct advantage. It is the smoothest using pick I've ever held.

----------


## Hans

Gosh, what happened to Clown Barf? I thought they were the cat's patoot. 
I'll stick with TS.

----------


## f5loar

Don't real TS cost more?  If BC is cheaper why the fuss?
The old saying you get what you pay for holds true here.
The quality will remain long after the price is forgotten.
Just don't loose the darn thing.  That's my greatest fear.

----------


## Albert Whiting

"Don't real TS cost more? If BC is cheaper why the fuss"

I have never paid as much for shell as what a bluechip costs. The msot I have paid for shell is 25.00 and it has been a while since I paid that much.

----------


## Albert Whiting

Ummm lets try the spelling for most again. It is most, not msot.

----------


## Paul Kotapish

There is, of course, the very real issue of TS being illegal to sell, import, and transfer. To me, the merits of TS as pick material are more than offset by the creepy karma associated with it. I used TS picks some decades back and discovered that plastic-based materials were more to my liking anyway in terms of feel, tone, and ease (and cost) of maintenance and replacement.

With my apologies to the poor dead horse for this relentless flogging, my experience with the Bluechip products is that they have all the best qualites of TS without the annoying--or ethically challenging--ones. 

As evidenced above, YMMV.

----------


## Skittle

Well?........ :Popcorn:

----------


## D.E.Williams

I hear that even the Blue Chips are struggling in this economy...

 :Wink:

----------


## Glassweb

it makes me laugh to hear people complain about the price of a BC pick... give me a break. how much do y'all spend for a night at the bar or a meal at a restaurant. and you know where THAT ends up! seems to me that a quality musical accessory such as a BC pick is well worth the investment... it ain't about cost... it's about VALUE and priorities.

----------


## D.E.Williams

May I ask how much these high-falootin' picks cost?  I've paid $25 for a genuine tortoise shell pick, I can't imagine a plastic one being any more than that.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

$35.

----------


## Mike Bromley

> $35.


$42 in Canada.  Delivered.  And I'm with Glassweb.... :Laughing: 

I don't remember the number, but it's the two-pointer with the round corner.  Love it. :Grin:

----------


## gregjones

> it makes me laugh to hear people complain about the price of a BC pick... give me a break. how much do y'all spend for a night at the bar or a meal at a restaurant. and you know where THAT ends up! seems to me that a quality musical accessory such as a BC pick is well worth the investment... it ain't about cost... it's about VALUE and priorities.


Or....

How much does that elusive perfect string quest cost????  Not only a few bucks a pop but that costs time----far more expensive.

It's sure a lot easier to hit a lick, toss down a pick to grab another then hit it again to listen to the difference than hit a lick, spend 20 minutes changing strings hit the lick again and *really* remember what the other strings sounded like.  On top of that were the old strings brand new also or was it time for a change??

I'll spring for the $35 pick.  Besides what if you like this pick with these strings and that pick with those strings??????   Ya' gonna change strings that often.

At some point in time one has to settle on a combination of items that make up a suitable compromise and play the dang thing.  If a $35 pick completes that combination---you've done well.

----------


## D.E.Williams

> At some point in time one has to settle on a combination of items that make up a suitable compromise and play the dang thing.  If a $35 pick completes that combination---you've done well.


Well said.

----------


## Gutbucket

> it makes me laugh to hear people complain about the price of a BC pick... give me a break. how much do y'all spend for a night at the bar or a meal at a restaurant. and you know where THAT ends up! seems to me that a quality musical accessory such as a BC pick is well worth the investment... it ain't about cost... it's about VALUE and priorities.


I hear ya brother! I love it when some one brags about their Master Model distressed limited number 5 figure mandolin, but scoffs at spending 35 scheckels for a pick. Go figure. :Crying:

----------


## Douglas McMullin

I picked up a TAD 60 recently, and after five days of using it I have already tossed it in the case in favor of a Wegen M150 (3 for $15).  I don't care for the tones I am getting in the upper range of either my Collings MT or Phoenix Standard while using the BlueChip.  I do love the beveling; it plays very well and for me makes tremolo easier.  I did find that with my playing style, the BlueChip created more pick noise.

I don't regret the purchase, I am sure I will use it, but for me it was no amazing pick upgrade.  I found the TAD60 to be slightly better in feel than my similar size and thickness Pro-Plec, which are $7.95 a dozen, but I prefer the sound I get from the Pro-Plec significantly.

Just a subjective review from an average player.

----------


## JeffD

> I  I found the TAD60 to be slightly better in feel than my similar size and thickness Pro-Plec, which are $7.95 a dozen, but I prefer the sound I get from the Pro-Plec significantly.
> 
> .


I use the BC, the Wegen, and the Red Bear, but on my bowlback I find the Gibson or Fender Heavy sounds better. So its all what you like.

----------


## Glassweb

So its all what you like.[/QUOTE]

yep, what Jeff said...  :Wink:

----------


## Douglas McMullin

> So its all what you like.


Absolutely.  That is why I don't regret the purchase, and could even see trying another BC shape or thickness at some point.  I am happy to have tried at least one so I have some idea of what they are about, but at this point for my ear, this particular pick is not a big leap in pick mojo.  I still like the concept and I am happy to support the venture!

----------


## 300win

I Think this is my 3rd post on this thread, again I say The Bluechip is the best pick I've ever held bar none. I've used them all I think, the only one I think that I thought was good was real tort., but since having the Bluechip they don't even come close.

----------


## Buck

I'm sure this has been pointed out before, but the pick costs about the same as 4 sets of EXP's, 6 sets of GHS Silk and Bronze, or 8 sets of J-74's.  We happily buy those and throw them away after a while.  These picks seem to have an exceptionally long lifespan.  I could live happily with Dunlop 207's if BC's were not available.  Even so, I freely admit that the BC's are superior to any other pick I've used, with the exception of the best TS picks.  I like the one I have and will probably buy a spare.

Todd

----------


## Jim Broyles

Look, if the pick cost 35 cents or fifty dollars, it still wouldn't sound better than a Dunlop Ultex 1.14 to me. I don't care who uses  them. I had the opportunity to trade for one, but I was going to buy one eventually. I have bought several Tortis picks, several Wegen picks and more Dawgs, Golden Gates and other mainly-mandolin picks than you can shake a stick at. I literally have 300 picks if I have one. The Blue Chip is a fine pick, but it ain't any better than an Ultex. FWIW, I didn't think the TS pick I have sounded as good as the Dunlop.

----------


## Skittle

Matthew has a very nice comment that Chris had sent him........and there is a new Chris Thile style Blue Chip.....check it out on the Blue Chip web site

----------


## Ken_P

> Matthew has a very nice comment that Chris had sent him........and there is a new Chris Thile style Blue Chip.....check it out on the Blue Chip web site


I'm probably going to have to order one of these, if what I'm guessing based on the pictures is right. I love the feel of the pick, but it never had exactly the tone I wanted, but I think the specs that Chris used just might do it for me. It's slightly thicker than the 50 (they're calling it 55), and seems to have a very slight bevel, much less pronounced than the standard. 

It's pretty much exactly the pick I would have designed, I just don't have the name recognition to make it happen.  :Wink:

----------


## Skittle

I have seen the 55 and is actually has more bevel that is more rounded on the flat side of the pick. It is very hard to see it in the pictures. Matthew said he will probably put a clear description on the website soon.

----------


## Barb Friedland

I have the CT55 and it's a terrific pick. Love it!

----------


## Ken_P

I tried out the CT55, and while I loved it, the bevel was just too much for me. I returned it to Matthew and he's going to send me one with much less of a bevel, as I requested. Great service! I can't wait.

----------


## Jim Garber

I could not possibly read thru all these very significant posts... however... 

it is not surprising to me that Mr. Thile would like one kind of pick but the word that does surprise me is "exclusively." Why would a musician limit himself or herself to one pick when you can do different thing with different picks. Just a question so this thread can stretch to 20 pages or more.  :Smile:

----------


## D C Blood

Well, I've jumped on the Blue Chip Pick bandwagon, and ordered my first one.
Hopefully, it will arrive in a couple of days, and I will be instantly be transformed into a smooth, fast, super-picker.  I was given a Red Bear recently, and I really like it, but I had to try the BC also.

----------


## Rob Gerety

> Why would a musician limit himself or herself to one pick when you can do different thing with different picks.


$.

----------


## D C Blood

Totally amazing!!!  Not only the pick, but the service...I ordered it online yesterday afternoon at 2:30 PM and received it today at 1PM...and I love the pick...let's see how it acts on tomorrow's show...Thanks Matt

----------


## hank

My new CT-55 has me rethinking my whole pick string preferences.  My best description of the change from my thick mondo Totis is like switching from a bread truck to a Ferrari.  This agility of this pick is nothing short of amazing to me.  It's so much louder I can really back off and use a much lighter and more controlled technique.  The flip side is the tone of my treble strings have changed in a negative way that's not horrible but not as mellow as it was.  What strings are you CT-55ers using and does anyone know what Chris Thile is using now with his Loar?

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

i cant be sure on his loar, but i know he is using a prototype set of exlixir nanowebs (with a .115 e string) on his dudes. i assume he uses the same on the loar, but maybe not.

baron

----------


## dmac

> Why would a musician limit himself or herself to one pick when you can do different thing with different picks. Just a question so this thread can stretch to 20 pages or more.


I don't think Chris Thile is "limited" by the Blue Chip pick. On one hand it is a very good pick, so it translates your hand movements very accurately to the strings. You probably have more control of the sound in your hand than by changing picks (it's also more convenient).

On the other hand, he is a great mandolin player. I saw him perform his Mandolin Concerto with the LA Chamber Orchestra recently, and he successfully became a lead instrumentalist with the orchestra the same way a pianist or violinist would have. His control of the sound is pretty much complete - what he needs is just a near-perfect pick to turn his intentions into reality.

I think the Blue Chip picks represent a whole new breed of pick technology. I have one with each mandolin and a third as a spare. They're beyond great.

----------


## Glassweb

I think the Blue Chip picks represent a whole new breed of pick technology. I have one with each mandolin and a third as a spare. They're beyond great.[/QUOTE]

agreed! a superb product and service...

----------

